# Lizards > Monitors and Tegus >  Cage aggression

## likebull1

I have a B&W argentine tegus and he is still a baby, i know the get gage aggression over feeding in the cage thats why i put him in a seperate container for feeding. what i was wondering if the same rule applies for water,  he really like drinking water from a squirt bottle and i wonder if it would cause any ill effects, 
           I dont do it all the time, just once in a while when i handle him.

----------

